# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Verloting december 2011: 5 boeken 'Afvallen met Anne in 12 weken'

## Leontien



----------


## zouk

Ik zou het boek heel graag willen winnen omdat ik diabetes 2 heb en nog 20 kilo moet afvallen en daar wel een steuntje bij kan gebruiken!!
Veel succes.

groetjes Thea Janssen (zouk)

----------


## diaantje1970

Ik wil het boek ook heel graag winnen, omdat ik longpatient/fibromyalgiepatient ben en het beter voor me is als ik toch een paar kilo lichter ben, maar ook word ik altijd benauwd van warm eten, dus hoe lichter ik eet hoe minder last ik er van heb. maar ik moet wel gezond eten en alle voedingsmiddelen binnen krijgen. Dus daar krijg ik graag wat hulp bij en kan wel wat tips gebruiken voor een lekkere gezonde voedzame lichte maaltijd.

----------


## jose12

Ik wil graag het boek winnen.
Omdat ik al heel voeg in de overgang ben met mij 28 jaar.
en daar door heel moeilijk kan afvallen .
heb al van alles gebrobeert en hoop als ik het boek win ruim 10 kilo kan afvallen.

groetjes jose.

----------


## Mizzepi

Ik wil graag die boek ontvangen omdat ik met mijn gezondheid en door mijn medicatie wat ik slik aangekomen ben, graag wil afvallen en denk dat dit bij dit boek kan gebruiken

----------


## hacoe

Ik wil heel graag het boek winnen. Met een BMI van 32 moet er gewoon iets gebeuren!
Ik wil het nieuwe jaar goed beginnen. In 12 weken zal mijn BMI nog geen 25 zijn, maar ik denk dat ik dan wel een beter eetpatroon heb gekregen door gebruik te maken van het boek van Anne. Met dit boek heb ik geen excuus meer om niet te beginnen!

----------


## pietkrogt

Ik wil het boek graag winnen. Ik heb al heel veel geprobeert. Nu ben ik al 1,5 jaar bezig bij de dieetiste. Ik ben 5 kl. afgevallen, maar sta al meer dan een half jaar stil. Ik houd me nog wel aan de regels, maar op deze manier verlies je de moed, zeker in de komende lekkere dingen maanden. Ik heb alleen een probleem, ik heb weinig beweging i.v.m. erythermalgie. Ik heb een rolstoel en scootmobiel. Tussendoor probeer ik wel zoveel als mogelijk te bewegen. Ik hoop met dit boekje weer wat kl. kwijt te raken zodat ik de moed er in kan houden.
Groetjes Liesbeth

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik wil dit boek graag omdat ik veel patiënten heb met eetproblemen. Ik wil een duidelijk beeld van een gezond dieet en wil dit ook kunnen communiceren aan mijn patiënten.

----------


## 1Ciske

Ik had net als meerdere personen een behoorlijk overgewicht (40 kg.), waarvan ik er nu al 11 kg. kwijt ben, want ik krijg, nadat ik nu in 6 weken te zijn afgevallen, in januari een nieuwe heup.
Deze heup wil ik hebben, want elke dag met pijn lopen is verschrikkelijk. Daarom ga ik nu verder met lijnen en zal die totale 40 kg. kwijtraken. Dit is mijn motto.

----------


## MarionJolien46

Ik zou dit boek goed kunnen gebruiken omdat het uit mij zelf niet lukt om 5 à 10 kilo af te vallen. Met dit boek moet dit wel lukken, ik heb er wat dingen in gezien. Zo heb je kant en klare recepten om toch een aantal kilo's af te kunnen vallen. Ziet er goed uit!!!!

----------


## LUKA

ik zou graag het boek winnen ik ben alle dagen met eten bezig ik ben al 14kg afgevallen op 8maand ikkook zeer gezond voor mijn man en mijn zoontje vanbijna 2jaar toch willen de laaste kilos niet lukken ik hoop in deze boek tips te vinden dat het wel lukt 

mvg katleen

----------


## parfum

Ik zou dit boek heel graag willen winnen omdat ik al vele dieeten heb geprobeerd, maar van elk dieet werd ik dikker i.p.v. slanker. het is om moedeloos van te worden. Ook Sonja Bakker hielp mij een poosje om 19 kg. af te vallen, toen dat ik echter gewoon vlgs. het boek van Sonja bleef eten ging ik gewoon weer aankomen en nog véél meer dan zóór die tijd. In totaal moet er 45 kg. af, temeer omdat ik nu diabetes type 2 heb gekregen, ook heb ik een hartkwaal, fybromyalgie, whiplash, reuma, een versleten rug, versleten heupen en knieen, spastische darmsyndroom, leverfunctiestoornis, hartritmestoornis, adipositas delorosa, en nu waarschijnlijk ook nog Sacoidose, waardoor ik al bijna niet meer kan kopen, alle reden dus om al dat overtollige vet kwijt te raken, zodat ik weer een beetje meer zal kunnen lopen en op die manier dus hopenlijk wat kilo's af te vallen, als ik het boek erbij zou kunnen gebruiken dan denk dat mijn leven iets aangenamer zou kunnen worden.

vriendelijke groet van Parfum

----------


## ladylovely



----------


## knutselares

Ik zou het boek graag winnen voor mijn dochter, ze heeft al van alles geprobeerd om af te vallen, maar steeds als ze weer gewoon gaat eten komt ze weer kilo's bij .
Ze is nog een jonge vrouw en vind het verschrikkelijk dat ze zo dik is,als tiener al werd ze ermee gepest en ik ben bang dat ze niet gezond genoeg eet zodat ze binnenkort misschien wel ziek wordt.
Ze is pas door haar man verlaten en ik wil haar graag een steuntje in de rug geven door haar dit boek te kunnen overhandigen .

Vriendelijke groet Truus

----------


## fugers11

graag ook ik wil meedoen alleen al om er van te leren....

mijn motto:


geen dag gelachen is geen dag geleefd!!!

----------


## fugers11

> Ik zou het boek graag winnen voor mijn dochter, ze heeft al van alles geprobeerd om af te vallen, maar steeds als ze weer gewoon gaat eten komt ze weer kilo's bij .
> Ze is nog een jonge vrouw en vind het verschrikkelijk dat ze zo dik is,als tiener al werd ze ermee gepest en ik ben bang dat ze niet gezond genoeg eet zodat ze binnenkort misschien wel ziek wordt.
> Ze is pas door haar man verlaten en ik wil haar graag een steuntje in de rug geven door haar dit boek te kunnen overhandigen .
> 
> Vriendelijke groet Truus


dan hoop ik maar dat je zal winnen Truus en heel veel sterkte met je dochter..klein ideetje als haar man haar heeft verlaten omdat ze dik is,dan kan de liefde ook niks betekenen,de liefde en het mooi zijn, zit nl van binnen..
groetjes en sterkte...Rini

----------


## christel1

ik zou het boek ook wel graag winnen maar ik denk dat er mensen zijn die er meer gebruik zouden van kunnen maken dan ik. Ik kook redelijk gezond (denk ik) en ik heb geen ziektes zoals diabetes enzo.... en ik heb ook geen overgewicht (thank God)..... ook al mogen er wel wat kilo's af bij mijn ventje maar dat is geen reden he ???

----------


## Dikke Henkie

Met een nickname als Dikke Henkie, lijkt het nut van dit boek voor mij vanzichzelfsprekend.

----------


## Robinslove

Een goede vriend van mij kan het wel gebruiken en kan denk ik ook de achterliggende gedachte van zo'n kado wel waarderen.

----------


## nysmit

Ik zou het boek graag willen hebben omdat ik 3 maanden geleden ben bevallen van mijn dochtertje en mijn eetlust sinds die tijd weg is...ik eet natuurlijk wel maar weinig en ik vergeet ook te eten en dan krijg ik enorme trek en eet ik wat er voor handen is. Ik val hierdoor dus ook niet af en moet nog 13 kg kwijt voordat ik weer op mijn oude gewicht zit. Wellicht kan dit boek mij een steuntje in de rug bieden en mij op weg helpen weer een normaal gezond eetpatroon te krijgen.

----------


## jolanda27

Ik zou het boek wel graag willen hebben, omdat ik een groot deel van mijn leven aan het lijnen ben geweest. Nu was ik redelijk tevreden de laatste jaren, maar ben door medicatie afgelopen zomer tien kilo aangekomen. Het lukt mij maar niet om het eraf te krijgen, vandaar dat ik wel een steuntje in de rug kan gebruiken.  :Frown:

----------


## antje44

Graag zou ik ook willen meedoen met de verloting! Ook ik moet nog wat kilo's vermageren. Grtjs

----------


## Hansibo

Ik kom graag in aanmerking om het boek te winnen. Ik weet op zich wel welke voedingsmiddelen gezond zijn maar vind het best lastig om ze te combineren tot een menu. Je valt meestal terug op dezelfde voedingsmiddelen en gewoonten. Misschien kan dit boek me helpen veel gevarieerder te gaan eten!

Groetjes, Marian

----------


## josvandooren

Door zeer ernstige artrose in de ruggewervel kan ik mij niet genoeg bewegen. Ik gebruik
veel zware pijnstillers en heb tevens een zeer ernstige vorm van slaapapneu. Dit alles
heeft bij mij voor veel overgewicht gezorgd. Met hulp van dit boek kan ik misschien wat
kilootjes eraf krijgen en mij weer beter kan gaan bewegen. Ik weeg nu 96 kilo, lengte is
165 cmtr. Fijne Kerstdagen en een gezond 2012 voor iedereen.
Jos van Dooren

----------


## Lallybroch

Ook ik zou dit boek graag willen winnen. Voor mijn studie verzamel ik zo veel mogelijk dieetboeken om deze met elkaar te kunnen vergelijken.

gr. Elène

----------


## lies1010

Ik zou dit boek graag willen winnen, want door mijn medicatie voor anti depressieva kom ik best veel aan, hierdoor zit ik ook niet goed in mijn vel. Vanaf afgelopen dinsdag, na het zoveelste gesprek met de psychiater, heb ik me voor genomen om een ander leven te gaan leiden en daar hoort ook gezond eten bij. Het boek zou voor mij een hele goede stimulans zijn.

Allemaal fijne feestdagen.

gr.Lies

----------


## zuchelolo

Ik wil het boek ook wel temeer omdat de kilo's er bij miet afgaan nochtans doe ik werk die redelijk wat energie vergt maar tja, dan misschien op een andere manier via dit boek.

----------


## daisysaroma

Ik zou het boek wel willen omdat ik de adviezen goed kan gebruiken voor klanten uit mijn praktijk.

----------


## Humanbody

Ik hoef het boek niet maar wil wel melden dat ik deze aktie kan waarderen.
Ik hoop dat degene wint die er het meest baad bij heeft  :Smile: 

Fijne dagen allemaal.

----------


## jetske

Ik zou het boek graag willen winnen. Ik ben echter niet te zwaar, heb geen diabetes of andere lichaamlijke klachten of problemen. Toch wil ik het boek graag hebben om de gezonde recepten. Ik kook namelijk erg eenzijdig, iedere week dezelfde maaltijden.

----------


## leny1947

Ik kan het boek goed gebruiken, mijn cholesterol is te hoog en ik ben te zwaar. De kilo's kwijtraken gaat steeds moeilijker.

----------


## Polleken



----------


## Polleken



----------


## Carin11

Hallo ik zou het boek graag willen winnen omdat het altijd leuk is om iets te winnen. Tevens ben ik ruim 15 kilo te zwaar en astma patiënt wat voor mij geen al te beste combinatie is. Ik merk dat ik momenteel weinig gemotiveerd kan raken om er wat aan te doen en wellicht is dit boek een goede, leuke en gezonde aanzet voor mij.

----------


## nicoang

Ik zou het boek van Anne willen gebruiken om samen met mijn echtgenote toch te gaan afvallen ,hierbij kan volgens mij het boek een prima aanvulling zijn.

----------


## Koiman

Ik zou graag het boek winnen om de simpele reden dat ik gezonder wil leren leven ! Bovendien een handig geschenk voor mijn geliefde  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## albertus

Ik zou graag dit boek winnen omdat mijn gezondheid een enorm probleem gaat worden.
Hopelijk kan dit boek er mede voor zorgen dat er een verbetering ontstaat in mijn voedingspatroon en dat er daardoor een goede weg wordt ingeslagen naar een betere toekomst i.v.m. mijn gezondheid.

----------


## elisa1950

zou ook graag het boek willen winnen om er recepten uit te halen voor mijn man.Hij heeft last van zijn gewrichten en een te hoog BMI.
Ook mijn zus heeft gewichtsproblemen,dus ik zou er meerdere mensen mee willen helpen.

----------


## bea1957

[QUOTE=Leontien;70712]*Verloting december 2011: 5 oeken 'Afvallen met Anne in 12 weken'*

MediCity Gezondheidsforums mag in de maand december 5 boeken 'Afvallen met Anne in 12 weken' van Anne weggeven. In het boek staan voor 12 weken gezonde dagmenu's.

Meedoen is erg eenvoudig: het enige wat je hoeft te doen is hieronder vermelden waarom jij het boek graag zou willen hebben. Uit de inzendingen trekken we 5 winnaars. 

Wil jij dit boek winnen? Je kunt tot en met 31 december reageren op dit topic. 
Ik wil wel het boek,wegens mijn spastische darmen.Ik wil gezond en niet teveel eten zo mijn darmen wat stabiel blijven :Confused: Alvast bedankt met de groetjes van Bea

----------


## herma

Ik zou het boek graag willen winnen want ....

Ik ben in 1½ jaar 3 keer aan mijn rug geopereerd .
Doordat ik veel moest liggen ben ik wat aangekomen .
De laatste 3 maanden heb ik al 4 corticosteroid injecties gehad in mijn rug , waardoor ik nog meer gewicht erbij kreeg.

Graag wil ik vanaf januari proberen er wat kilo's af te krijgen , daar zou dit boek een uitstekende hulp bij kunnen zijn .

----------


## ladylovely



----------


## catha00

Heel graag wil ik meedoen met de verloting. Bij mij mag er wel wat vanaf. Als dat dan ook nog op een gezonde manier kan is dat mooi meegenomen ! Groetjes.

----------


## jetty

graag wil ik mijn kans wagen op het boek,eerst voor mezelf en ook voor enkele vriendinnen,wij zijn allemaal in de menopauze en hebben nooit gewichtsproblemen gehad en nu vliegen de kilo's eraan,dus voor ons eens zo moeilijk omdat we met deze problematiek nooit bezig zijn geweest
dikke groetjes

----------


## Oudehaske



----------


## nellekemh

Nou, dat is ook wat, ik had net de handdoek in de ring gegooid.Ik heb modifast gebruikt en ben in totaal 20 kg afgevallen in één jaar, toen even gestopt en nu lukt het me niet om de laatste 15 kg er af te krijgen.(Ben daarna weer 5 kg aangekomen.) Misschien toch nog een keertje proberen met de recepten van Anne? Mijn schildklier werkt niet tot nauwelijks en ben vroeg in de overgang geraakt (36 jaar)Daarom kost het toch wat meer inzet om die laatste rot kilo's eraf te krijgen. Wens iedereen succes met het afvallen. Hartelijke groetjes van Nelleke

----------


## blom

Misschien zijn er méér mogelijkheden om ""gezond"""te eten en lekker kunnen koken. Ik zou dat boek wel eens willen inzien. Er zijn legio wegen die naar Rome leiden. Asfaltwegen , klinkerstraten en zandpaden, dit er ook zo''n benadering .

----------


## meneereddie

Ik wil het boek weggeven aan een lid op dit forum..

----------


## ppolleke

Waarom polleke niet? De kennis heb ik wel.. maar een goed boek zodat ik er de regelmaat in krijg en terug zin krijg om wat te koken.. ja.. dat kan polleke zeker goed gebruiken!

Er is wel degelijk een verschil tussen ''weten'' en ''doen''..  :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## borduurfan

Ik zou het geweldig vinden dit boek te winnen. Misschien helpt het mij om af te vallen.
Ik heb al zoveel mislukte diëten achter de rug.
Ik MOET echt afvallen, want ik heb hoge bloeddruk, suiker en mijn cholesterol is te hoog.

----------


## fugers11



----------


## fugers11

graag wil ik het boek om af te vallen winnen, ook ik heb een veel te vette lever en zou het liefst af willen vallen om te voorkomen dat ik sterf en leef veel te graag nog...

hoop doet leven dus....

groetjes fugers11

----------


## Dewi69

Ik zou het boek graag winnen omdat ik gezond moet eten i.v.m. het diabeet zijn en
het is moeilijk om een boek zoals Sonja Bakker te volgen, dat is me te moeilijk en laat ik het al gauw weer afweten. Ik moet echt zo'n 10 kg. afvallen en als het gemakkelijk te doen is heb ik weer een stok achter de deur om het vol te houden. Ik eet nu eigenlijk te onregelmatig en niet altijd van de schijf van 5, dus lijkt het me wel wat.

----------


## noel51

Heb al van alles geprobeerd om op een acceptabel gewicht voor mij te komen, maar als zo velen is dat mij tot op heden nog niet gelukt.
Misschien dat het mij met behulp van het boek eindelijk gaat lukken.

----------


## leanneke

ik
zou ook graag het boek willen winnen maarja er zijn er al zoveel die dit winnen 
ook ik heb een spierziekte maar dat is geen excucuus
ik ben nu met een brooddieet bezig maar de ene week val ik af en de andere week zit het er weer aan
ik moet afvallen want ik ben te zwaar voor mijn benen en het lopen wordt weer moeilijker
daarom hoop ik dat dit boek mij eindelijk kan helpen

----------


## ishbel

Ik ben een frustratie-eter en kook niet graag (of eigenlijk helemaal niet) voor mezelf als mijn man late dienst heeft. Afgelopen jaar véél frustraties gehad, baan gevonden maar ook weer kwijt geraakt om maar 1 ding te noemen, en kan wel goede tips en adviezen gebruiken om gezonder te gaan eten. Bewegen/sporten is moeilijk door handicap dus ik moet op een andere manier die 5-10 kilo zien kwijt te raken!

----------


## awkaufman

Lijkt me een heel zinvol boek!

----------


## Leontien

31 december 2011 is geweest, waardoor je niet meer hoeft te reageren waarom je het boek 'Afvallen met Anne in 12 weken' wilt krijgen. Deze week gaan we alle reacties lezen. Maandag 9 januari 2012 wordt bekend gemaakt welke vijf deelnemers het boek krijgt.

----------


## noel51

Heb al zo veel ondernomen om gewicht kwijt te raken i.v.m. mijn gezondheid daar ik COPD heb.
Bij minder lichaamsgewicht heb je de beschikking over meer lucht.

----------


## Leontien

De winnaars zijn bekend. Lees het hier!

----------


## ppolleke

Gefeliciteerd aan de 5 winnaars van het boek: 'afvallen met Anne in 12 weken'

Mogelijk kunnen 'de winnaars' binnenkort ook enkele tips geven en/of het boek aanprijzen!

Polleke is intussen tijd (ondanks nogal veel tegenslag en ziek zijn) er al in gelukt om 7kg af te vallen op 10 weken tijd.. (slechte kilo's = vet) nog een 5-tal kilo's en dan stabiliseren.. de moeilijkste kilo's natuurlijk..

Groetjes polleke

----------


## herma

Ik behoorde tot de gelukkigen die het boek gewonnen zou hebben .
Ondertussen is het al 10 Februari en heb het boek nog steeds niet ontvangen....... jammer.....
de uitgever zou het boek naar me opsturen , heb het adres door moeten geven .

Herma

----------


## ppolleke

En ppolleke deelt mee.. de laatste maand nog maar eens +2 kilo'tjes deraf gekregen.. dringend een tijdje stabiel blijven op mijn huidig gewicht.. tussendoor af en toe eens ''een pak meer eten'' om het lichaam in feite te bedriegen.. anders slaat het ''alarm'' en gaat in Nood/Honger-fase en zal met zeer weinig calorien ook toekomen en da's niet de bedoeling..
En dit allemaal "ondanks" zeer veel tegenslag met de gezondheids-toestand.. willen is kunnen.. echt willen is doen.. Be Strong aan iedereen.. groetjes ppolleke

----------


## pietkrogt

> Ik behoorde tot de gelukkigen die het boek gewonnen zou hebben .
> Ondertussen is het al 10 Februari en heb het boek nog steeds niet ontvangen....... jammer.....
> de uitgever zou het boek naar me opsturen , heb het adres door moeten geven .
> 
> Herma


Beste Herma,

Ook ik heb nog steeds het boek niet. Ik heb al 2x gereageerd, maar ik krijg niet eens antwoord. Ze had wel de eerste keer geschreven of ik iets wilde laten horen hoe ik het boek vind, maar nu wordt er nergens op gereageerd.
Stom hoor.

Groetjes Liesbeth (Piet krogt)

----------


## gossie

succes dames met het ontvangen van het boek: "afvallen met Anne in 12 weken" Volgens mij had het boek er al kunnen zijn, zodat jullie het kunnen gebruiken.! :Wink:

----------


## knutselares

Ook ik had het boek'' afvallen met Anne in 12 weken'' gewonnen ,maar heb het ook nog steeds niet.We wachten maar af, ik had in ieder geval mijn adres doorgestuurd.
Groetjes Truus (knutselares)

----------


## gossie

Misschien gaat er wel een lange tijd aan vooraf, ik weet het niet :Embarrassment: 
Maar ik hoop wel, dat jullie dat boek krijgen! :Smile: 
En succes en sterkte met het afvallen...... :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

Hej ...winnaars ..
Volgens mij moet je lezen wat er staat , nl. 
..12 weken wachten vooraleer Anne dat boek gaat sturen !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
..het is nog iets te zwaar !!  :Frown:

----------


## gossie

> Hej ...winnaars ..
> Volgens mij moet je lezen wat er staat , nl. 
> ..12 weken wachten vooraleer Anne dat boek gaat sturen !! 
> ..het is nog iets te zwaar !!


Tja mensen misschien is dat zo, wat Raimun suggereert!!!!!!!
Sterkte

----------


## herma

Inmiddels is het boek gearriveerd !!

Ondertussen al 5.2 kilo zelf afgevallen.
Eens kijken of met het boek de overige 5 kilo eraf gaan .

Bedankt !!

Herma

----------


## knutselares

ik heb inmiddels het boek gekregen van afvallen met Anne.
Hartelijk dank ervoor,nu kan ik mijn dochter blij maken ermee,
ze is inmiddels al wat kilo´s afgevallen en heeft alvast een goede start
om de resterende kilo´s kwijt te raken met het boek.

----------


## knutselares

ik heb inmiddels het boek gekregen van afvallen met Anne.
Hartelijk dank ervoor,nu kan ik mijn dochter blij maken ermee,
ze is inmiddels al wat kilo´s afgevallen en heeft alvast een goede start
om de resterende kilo´s kwijt te raken met het boek.

groetjes Truus

----------

